# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Respect des lois et stérilisation pour les animaux des DOM TOM

## Anaïs

*PETITION :* https://www.mesopinions.com/petition...-dom-tom/19355*

À l'attention : de Madame la Ministre de l'Outre Mer, de Madame la Ministre de l'Education, de Monsieur le Ministre de l'Agriculture, des Préfets des Dom Tom*

Mesdames, Messieurs

*Au vu de la situation catastrophique, alarmante et inacceptable que connaissent les DOM TOM concernant les animaux*, chats et chiens entre autres, (abandons, maltraitances graves, actes de violence, accidents, attaques d'élevages et de personnes, euthanasies à la chaîne, prolifération ...) *nous demandons* :

1) En tout premier lieu *qu'une politique de stérilisation soit menée* massivement et efficacement, afin de remplacer les euthanasies violentes qui ne résolvent pas le problème.

2) *Que les lois soient appliquées dans les îles de la même manière qu'en Métropole*, à savoir :
- Obligation d'identification des animaux
- Obligation de les tenir en laisse dans la rue, interdiction de les laisser divaguer
- Condamnation pour tout acte de maltraitance et d'abandon
- Respect de la longueur minimale de l'attache, abri adéquat, nourriture, soins, etc...

3) *L'ouverture de refuges dans lesquels les animaux ne seraient pas euthanasiés mais en attente d'adoption.*

4) *Qu'un programme d'éducation de la population - notamment auprès des plus jeunes - au respect de l'animal et à la compréhension de ses besoins soit mis en place*, afin de changer les mentalités et parvenir à une bonne relation animaux/humains.

Les DOM TOM sont des territoires français, et il est absolument révoltant et inacceptable que rien de sérieux ne soit fait pour endiguer ce fléau, pour le bien des habitants comme pour celui des animaux.

*Il nous semble urgent de trouver et mettre rapidement en place des solutions appropriées, respectueuses du bien être de l'animal, et ce pour une vie plus agréable pour tous dans les DOM TOM.*

Espérant être entendus, nous vous remercions Mesdames, Messieurs, d'avoir lu notre appel à l'aide.

----------


## Clochette7875

Signé et partagé

----------


## martinedelon

M. Delon-Gomet

----------


## teddy82

Signé et partager

----------


## armandine

Signée

----------


## didile1969

Signé et partager

----------


## Clau

Pétition signée et partagée...

----------


## felicie06

SIGNEE

----------


## Segusia52

Signée, partagée

----------


## isabelle75

signée ! les animaux des Dom Tom sont des laissés pour compte par les autorités qui ne veulent pas prendre leur responsabilité, c'est tout simplement une honte de leur part !!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Signée. Merci pour ce rappel indispensable.

----------

